# Certified coder seeking remote coding opportunity



## sandraf (Oct 5, 2014)

Sandra Fedler
2855 Mayfair Drive, Cumming GA 30040
(678) 249-4856, sndrfdlr481@gmail.com


OBJECTIVE
Seeking a position where I can utilize my coding skills, specifically E/M and minor procedure coding, as well as ICD-9-CM diagnosis coding, experience with patient records, and background in medical terminology to accurately abstract and validate ICD-9-CM and CPT codes, maintain patient records, and assist a facility overall in their documentation and reimbursement process.  

SKILLS

?	Outpatient and Inpatient Coding
?	ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS 
?	CMS 1500 and UB-04 Claim Forms
?	Healthcare Reimbursement
?	Anatomy, Physiology, Pharmacology
?	DRG & APC Assignments
?	Knowledge of HIPAA and Patient Confidentiality
?	Electronic Filing Systems
?	3M Encoder/Reference Software, Ingenix Encoder
?	Proficient in Microsoft Office
?	Excellent Verbal / Written Communication
?	Managed Care Regulations
?	Knowledge of Medical Terminology
?	Medicare / Medicaid Reimbursements
?	Hospital Information Systems: Chart Assembly, Access, Storage, and Status Tracking

?	Experience with Allscripts EMR scanning/indexing
?	Coding/posting/charge entry with Allscripts PM	
?	Posting co-pays in Allscripts PM
?	Proficient in Microsoft Outlook and OneNote
?	Proficient in Cerner RadNet
CERTIFICATION
American Academy of Professional Coders, Current Member	            	     	   		September 2013-Present 
Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A) December 2013.

EDUCATION
Outpatient/Inpatient Medical Coding and Billing Program, Career Step 	         		July 2012-October 2013
Certificate of Graduation with Honors
?	Experience coding over 250 outpatient reports and 75 authentic inpatient records.
?	Types of reports including: Consultations, Emergency Room reports, History and Physical reports, Laboratory reports, Operative reports, Physician Orders, Procedure Notes, Progress Notes, Radiology reports, and Pathology reports. 
?	Coded reports in a variety of specialties including: Obstetrics, gynecology, internal medicine, dermatology, diagnostic radiology, interventional radiology, general surgery, orthopedics, gastroenterology, trauma surgery, family/general practice, infectious disease, psychiatry, oncology, ENT, physical therapy, cardiology, plastic surgery, pulmonology, Emergency Dept, hematology, neurology, neurosurgery, vascular surgery, etc.

Medical Transcription Program, Career Step	        		    			December 2005-December 2007
Certificate of Graduation with High Honors

Gwinnett Technical College (Lawrenceville, GA)	        		    				  June 2002
Registered Veterinary Technician

EXPERIENCE
Medical Record Coder/Posting/Charge Entry						February 2014-Present
North Atlanta Primary Care
?	Import charges for 5 high-volume primary care clinics and, utilizing encounters and EHR, assign correct E/M levels and modifiers, lab codes, x-rays, minor procedures, HCPCS codes, and verify correct diagnoses and proper sequencing.  Conduct chart reviews for purposes of identifying, confirming, and/or documenting appropriate medical coding.  Post all copays, balance, close, and update batches utilizing Allscripts PM and Allscripts Clinical Module.
Medical Transcriptionist 	         
Rapid Outsource Imaging, LLC								January 2011-February 2014
?	Typed, edited, and submitted various radiology reports, including x-rays, computed tomography (CT), interventional radiology, MRIs, MR angiography, nuclear medicine, ultrasounds, and vascular imaging utilizing Cerner RadNet.
MediGrafix, Inc.									      February 2008-January 2011
?	Typed, edited, and submitted various medical reports, including radiology, referral letters, physical therapy, clinic notes, psychiatry, and dermatology.

Veterinary Technician 	         
North Georgia Veterinary Specialty Care							      July 2002-July 2004
?	Typed medical reports to send to referring veterinarians and accurately maintained client files.
?	Provided nursing care for patients, assisted in surgical procedures, and provided/monitored anesthesia for patients.
Customer Service Representative 
X-Cel Contacts							                                       November 1990-October 1994 
?	Record keeping on computer, taking orders for contact lens prescriptions, accounts receivable department.


----------

